# thinkin of moving to cyprus



## geo2008 (May 27, 2008)

i was goin to get a flight over an find my way around.....i have visited the place several times and loved the country.......an fell britain hasnt got anything to offer.....im ready to pack my bags and jump the plane and try and find work doin anything when there

how much is rent on flats....limassol, paphos basicaly anywhere.....and is there any work there.....i can do anything........i just need to get away

thank you for your answers


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*thinking of moving to cyprus*

Hi Geo ~ welcome to the 'forum' and good on you mate for taking that first step.
I would suggest it's worth having some money in your back pocket though, at least to establish yourself. There's plenty of one bed apartments in the area your interested in, usually ranging between £250 and £400 a month. I'm sure Veronica & Tricia will pick up your thread and advise. as for work; bar work seems the norm, but don't expect great wages and the hours can be long.
At least once you're there though, you can seek alternative employment, a lot of which seems to present itself by face to face contact.
All the very best for the future. 
Regards, Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Geo,
Chris gives good advise regarding having some money behind you before you take the first step.
I would recommend at least 3 months rent to tide you over while you look for work.
You might find a studio apartment would be adequate for your needs to start with. You may also be lucky enough to find a job that includes accommodation.
Oh and one thing that I would advise as absolutey essential, enough money in bank account for a return flight back home if things dont work out for you.
So while I would say go for it, please make sure you do not find yourself in a situation you cant get out.
Good luck in your adventure
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One thing i think I should mention Geo.
Dont allow the timeshare companies to talk you into going to work for them.
I know of many young men who have found themselves in horrendous situations that way. They make it sound like a dream job, lots of money etc but they treat their employees like dirt, and if you dont meet the targets they insist on you will be thrown out and any commission you have due to you is not paid. Also some of the bosses are nothing more than brutes who think nothing of having people beaten up. Believe me I know of it happening to many.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

"One thing i think I should mention Geo.
Dont allow the timeshare companies to talk you into going to work for them.
I know of many young men who have found themselves in horrendous situations that way. They make it sound like a dream job, lots of money etc but they treat their employees like dirt, and if you dont meet the targets they insist on you will be thrown out and any commission you have due to you is not paid. Also some of the bosses are nothing more than brutes who think nothing of having people beaten up. Believe me I know of it happening to many."

OOhh, Victoria, that one is hurtful....

.... to the timeshare/holiday club type companies, and I agree whleheartedly with your comments. Geo. keep away from them.
Theres plenty of jobs giving a livable income without going down that line.

Good luck

Doug


----------



## geo2008 (May 27, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the advice .......i have some money behind me so i wouldnt have to get desperate and work for those kind of people,timeshares,bar work im not to fond of as i was in the licence trade for a while owning a pub or two,sold now........im looking for a complete change of scenery kind of thing....i will pop over next week for a week and see wot i can find......then make the move.......wheres the best places to rent...as in area wise....as long as its clean i dont mind......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are coming to the Paphos area there are plenty of rental apartments in the universal area which is very central so not essential to have a car if you are there.
As there are so many standing empty you can probably negotiate and get some discount on the rent.

Regards Veronica


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Rentals can be found at very attractive prices either through agents, developers or individual owners. But its a good idea to establish exactly what you want/need/can afford longterm etc before you select an area.

Yes Universal is a popular and very central area, but theres a wide scope outwith the Town available.

Remember the small things when looking for a long term rental such as water. In the dry season (now) the outlying areas are the first to have water disconnected and supplies rationed when things get tough, so there are many unseen aspects to take into account.


----------

